# Play sand?



## bradvb (Mar 18, 2007)

My wife and I just bought a house...so inevitably we will be moving our tank (145 gallon). I plan on using this as an opportunity to change out the substrate from gravel to sand. That being said, money is an issue. So I was wondering if I could get some input on those who have experience with play sand in their aquariums. Any info on cleaning, preperation, likes and disslikes and especially any info on vacuuming/water changes would be appreciated.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Play Sand and Pool Filter Sand is the same material...

The difference is that with Pool Filter Sand everything larger then X and smaller than Y has been sifted out... Play Sand is a much wider range of particles...

Since fine sand particles are a danger to our aquariums, I highly suggest you do not put them in the aquarium.

At $8 per 50 lb for Pool Filter Sand, I see no reason to risk our filters and/or overwork ourselves by using Play Sand. If you do choose to use Play Sand I highly suggest you thoroughly wash the sand and do not hesitate to wash out the smaller particles.


----------



## bradvb (Mar 18, 2007)

I have been searching for pool filter sand, and it seems like no one carries it where I live (London, Ontario). Even when I go into pool supply stores and ask for it, they look at me like I have 2 heads. It seems very strange that I am having such a hard time finding something that is supposed to be so common.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

it is commonly used. It takes about 45min to an hour to clean 1 50lb bag. I'd guess you'd want to use 2 50lb bags for your tank, depending on the footprint. 1 is enough for a standard 55g footprint. I use a 5g bucket filled about 1/5 of the way full of sand (~10lbs of sand at a time). Then use the water hose sprayer attachment to wash the sand and dump off the dirty water when it gets full. Keep doing this until the water stays clear even when you disturb the sand. I found it helps to use 2 buckets - 1 to wash the sand in, and 1 to hold all the washed sand, so you can keep doing just a little bit at a time.


----------



## Acorn27 (Sep 1, 2009)

Not trying to sidetrack your thread brad, but I was wondering about changing substrate. Obviously you take out all the decor and drain some water. Is it advisable to take out all of the fish while doing the change? Seems like that would be a good idea with all of the commotion and junk that will be floating around in the water during the change.

Where do you put the fish? I'm assuming they will need to be out of the tank for a while until all the settling occurs. I have a spare small 20g tank running but not everyone would have a spare tank on hand I would guess.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Using Play Sand, I have to say, it looks nice but it SUCKS.... I have washed it until I can't wash it any more but it has still messed up my filters....one doesn't work anymore at all.... I need to get the new parts to fix it...

When I redo my tank, I think I will go with PFS or something else..... I need something heavier that won't go to my filter every time my fish 'spit' out their caves.....


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I have play sand in a couple of my tanks and have not had any issue with the filters. I keep my filter intakes about 3-4 inches above the sand and make sure to turn off the filters when doing water changes. Just be sure to wash the sand really well such as Rhinox explained.


----------



## austinramirez (Aug 15, 2009)

It seems like everyone has sidetracked from the original question  
I know how you feel, I went to a bunch of pool places and I always got the same response: "huh?"
On a budget as well I found Orange County Silica Sand in three different grain sizes for $7 a bag.I don't know if they have the exact same in Canada, however The necessity for silica sand is the same everywhere I would think. I would visit the building section of your local hardware chains/stores(ours are lowe's and home depot in california) and check, that's where i found mine.Good luck!

By the way, I would not use play sand,too many problems


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've gotta believe that if you checked this list:

http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-8&rl ... CBgQtwMwAA

And asked for filter sand, at least a few of them would be able to help you out...
If they seem confused... tell them the sand that goes in a sand filter... they all sell sand filters...

Here is a link to one place that has it (bottom of page):

http://discounterspoolandspa.com/store/ ... s-C25.aspx


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I answered the original question......


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

DONT DO IT - IMHO!!!!

I have just added play pit sand to my tank and filled it with water, the sand was washed till clear but the tank has been cloudy now for 3 days 

I ran a filter with just floss in to try and clear the fog but it just collected sand in the filter case and no water cleared!!!

I am taking it out tonight and adding Caribsea Black Sand.

Good luck with your choice!!!

Dan :thumb:


----------



## Yajna (Oct 20, 2009)

When I was cleaning my play sand, I used a large container and relatively small amounts of sand at a time. I stirred up the sand real good and after a couple of seconds dumped the water. The finer particles of sand that were suspended in the water ended up on the driveway--along with the dirt and debris. It still took a long time to get it clean enough that I was satisfied. But in the end, after I put it in the tank my water cleared in less than a day. And what I see the fish kick up now settles very quickly--although they are still small so we'll see how it works when they are bigger. (Almost forgot...I did wrap cheese cloth around my filter intakes for awhile and there was, indeed, still some very fine particles of sand in the water caught by the cheese cloth.)


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

My 125 I'm actually replacing the playsand as I type. The tank is emptied right now. Waiting for car to get back from the shop so I can get pool filter sand. The playsand plugs everything up. Don't use it! I was quoted USD $6.99 for 50# bag. London isn't too far across the border is it? Maybe a smuggling operation is in order.  
l


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

and yet I've used playsand and after washing I didn't bother gently pouring the water in. (shoved the hose in and let the tank fill up)

it was crystal clear from the get go. and no issues in any other tank I've used it in


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

*PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn* You must have used the Wickes one...... :lol: I used the B&Q playpit sand which is Â£3 a bag & i couldnt even see the grains, it was like flour!
Anywho's I have just put in the Black Caribsea & apart from a little dust sat on the surface its crystal clear :thumb:

1 hour old (crappy cameraphone)








Dan


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Danzx6r said:


> *PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn* You must have used the Wickes one...... :lol: I used the B&Q playpit sand which is Â£3 a bag & i couldnt even see the grains, it was like flour!
> Anywho's I have just put in the Black Caribsea & apart from a little dust sat on the surface its crystal clear :thumb:
> 
> 1 hour old (crappy cameraphone)
> ...


ironically, its the BnQ one I liked the most, it was a nice golden/reddish brown. whereas all the others have been rather white.

however, I've not had any issues with any playsand


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

not too shabby dan :wink:


----------

